# East and West Outworks, Fort Burgoyne - July 2011



## tank2020 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fort Burgoyne, originally known as Castle Hill Fort, was built in the 1860s as one of the Palmerston forts around Dover in southeast England. It was built to a polygonal system with detached eastern and western redoubts, to guard the high ground northeast of the strategic port of Dover, just north of Dover Castle. The fort is named after the 19th century General John Fox Burgoyne, Inspector-General of Fortifications and son of the John Burgoyne who fought in the American Revolutionary War.

Until recently the central part of the fort was still used by the Army as Connaught Barracks, and the site is now being redeveloped for housing. Plans to use the barracks as an open prison were dropped in November 2006. The eastern and western outworks are accessible but heavily overgrown.

EASTERN OUTWORKS

This was a mission, very heavily overgrown and more barbwire than used in the whole of WW2 I should think, although most has squashed down now. Also found what I think is a way to Fort Burgoyne, but saved that for another day

















could this be a mortar











Spigot mortar emplacement, as if it was installed yesterday




































 WESTERN OUTWORKS

This site is considerably easier to get too, compared to the easttern side. alot less undergrowth, thorns, slopes and barbwire, dog and family friendly.





























































Thanks for looking. Roll on Fort Burgoyne 

Indepth info on site - hthttp://www.dover.gov.uk/pdf/Final%20Report%20-%20A050192-S-R01%20(Issue%203).pdftp://


----------



## gingrove (Jul 31, 2011)

Interesting pics I think that you're right about the mortar bomb Looks like a 2" smoke to me! thanks for posting. Looking forward to the next installment


----------



## tank2020 (Jul 31, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Interesting pics I think that you're right about the mortar bomb Looks like a 2" smoke to me! thanks for posting. Looking forward to the next installment



Cheers, you sound a bit of an expert, is it likely to be live looking at it


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice one, Tank. Some great stuff there. Fab pics.


----------



## gushysfella (Aug 8, 2011)

*Your question on the morter.......now looking at your photo I can’t be sure but it looks red with a white band.

Which makes it white phosphorous smoke due to it’s age and condition ie it ‘s not gone bang! report it mate*[/SIZE]


----------



## Walrus75 (Aug 10, 2011)

gushysfella said:


> *Your question on the morter.......now looking at your photo I can’t be sure but it looks red with a white band.
> 
> Which makes it white phosphorous smoke due to it’s age and condition ie it ‘s not gone bang! report it mate*[/SIZE]



Hmm, isn't that green with a red and a white band? No matter whatever exact type of round it is do as Gushysfella says and get it reported before some kid finds it and it goes pop. It may well have done it's job and produced smoke but it's not worth the risk, white phos does evil things to flesh and bone. The most important thing is *DO NOT TOUCH IT!*

Great pics by the way, some of those dark entrances are very thought provoking and so very inviting


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 1, 2011)

Went back for another little explore and found a different section of tunnels. It looked as if someone had been living in the place, in the 80's i'd say


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 1, 2011)

very nice, well done mate


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice one Tank !! Newage and myself followed in your footsteps the day after your visit !! Came to much the same conclusion as you regarding the lodger departing long ago !! Did you get to photo that curved issuing hatch/ window in that same room ? Have never seen anything like that before !! I was really impressed with the outworks and although a little overgrown in places it wasn't as bad as i had imagined !! Have never seen so much barbed wire before though !! We came to the conclusion that after the war the entire area was cleared of it and just bulldozed into the dry moat !!


----------



## Newage (Sep 2, 2011)

*Out works and underground goodness*

Hi all 
Just thought I`d add a few pictures from our latest trip to Dover, We were trying to meet up with Tank2020
but in the end this just did not happen, but thanks guy for the gen.

As you can see Mr T2020 got there before us 






Looking down to the magazines from the surface cross passage.






This is a picture of the curved stone work inside one of the magazines, when me and Fluffy saw this
we were just blown away by the level of work that has gone in to the building.


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 2, 2011)

Newage said:


> As you can see Mr T2020 got there before us



Not usually in the practice of leaving a mark, but I knew you guys were about and thought it would be amusing, and it was


----------



## Newage (Sep 2, 2011)

*On to the West outworks*

Tank2020

You were right about this part, much better.

First off is the surface entrane to the Caponier tunnel, for pure comedy value, 5 seconds before this Fluffy
had just put him camera and tripod away boy oh boy can he swear.(NOT VERY FLUFFY)






Then leading down in to the dark goodness. ummmmmmm tunnels.................






This leads all the way down to the caponier that spans the dry ditch. Tank2020`s last picture is taken inside so
here are a few from the outside. The Musket loop holes are only on one side.











There are lots more pictures on my FlickR site so pop over to :-
http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157627450949777/

Cheers Newage


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like you had a good time chaps. I like those interior shots. Good work!
GDZ


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Oct 1, 2011)

Pic 5 looks like the set for a certain scene from _ Inglourious Basterds_!


----------



## Bluetwo (Oct 6, 2011)

Flyboy said:


> Pic 5 looks like the set for a certain scene from _ Inglourious Basterds_!



I thought that too; anyone hear the sound of a baseball bat on brickwork...?!


----------

